# Final Fantasy Campaign



## HarbingerSTG (May 7, 2011)

I am a GM looking to run an FFRPG campaign. My schedule is Friday and Saturday nights and Sunday before 7. Any who express interest will be sent a copy of the core rulebook (free anyways but less digging this way) Further information about the game can be found at FFRPG @ Returner Headquarters I will run this using a free virtual tabletop at RPGtonight Free Online Virtual Tabletop for Role Playing Games Any questions you have can be PM'd to me. I look forward to gaming with all of you!


----------



## HarbingerSTG (May 8, 2011)

Update: 1 player has already created a Dragoon character.


----------



## HarbingerSTG (May 22, 2011)

Update: Currently have a Ninja Dragoon and Red Mage in the party only looking for one more spot!


----------

